# Next Company Car advice



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

1985mb said:


> Visit only, or will customers also ride in the car at some point?


All of the above. What do you recommend?


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

BmW745On19's said:


> Mid 30's?!
> 
> I got an SL55 and a few SL500's with your name on them.
> 
> PM for details.


Dude those are nice vehicles, but still looking for a low, key non luxuriuos vehicle. We are still trying to make a sale to clients and in this day and age, better to keep things on the low down.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

bmwguynj said:


> Please do, did you consider the new Taurus at the time too? What other cars were you looking at before you decided on the Fusion?


I was given a selection of cars to choose from, Fusion, Chrysler 300, Dodge Charger, Toyota Prius, Ford Escape Hybrid. The only one that appealed to me was the Fusion. It goes into production Monday, so hopefully I'll have it within the month. I'll let you know.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

hyundia genis, v8, 4 drs, lots of power, and it looks expensive, but on the low side of the dollar.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

The Genesis is actually a pretty good idea. It's RWD and arguably looks better than the 3 cars listed in the OP. Even with the 290hp V6 and 6spd AT, it's no slouch (only 0.4 secs behind the V8's 0-60 time of 5.9).

As a company car, you don't have to worry about the depreciation either. 

It's a pseudo-luxury car w/o the luxury badge (OP says he doesn't want a lux badge).


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Hyundai has come a long way. Both the Genesis and the Genesis Coupe are nice looking cars.


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

lild said:


> hyundia genis, v8, 4 drs, lots of power, and it looks expensive, but on the low side of the dollar.


Looks good, will consider since it wasn't on my original list. Reminds me of a benz. Much better than Toyota's Flagship Avalon. Thank you all for all your good suggestions.


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

I test drove the Honda Accord V6 and it was nice, but maybe I am spoiled already by BMW, since the Accord didn't feel solid for some reason and the interior layout didn't seem nice at all, almost cheap.

I know the Accord is supposed to be nimble, agile and handle decent compared to other cars in it's segment, so maybe I was expecting too much.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

bmwguynj said:


> I test drove the Honda Accord V6 and it was nice, but maybe I am spoiled already by BMW, since the Accord didn't feel solid for some reason and the interior layout didn't seem nice at all, almost cheap.
> 
> I know the Accord is supposed to be nimble, agile and handle decent compared to other cars in it's segment, so maybe I was expecting too much.


I had an Accord for a rental last year after my accident. I also thought it was cheap. Didn't like it at all.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

From list you show - my pick Maxima.
Our 2000 Maxima for 6 yr was trouble free car. None of my car for the last 20 yr can get close to this. And new generation look very sharp.
Good luck.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

So, I've had my Fusion Hybrid for almost a week. Here's my initial thoughts...

Fit and finish is good, for an american car. Feels pretty solid. 
Cabin ergonomics suck. Feels like everything is too far to reach
Engine is powerful enough, no real get up and go, but not bad. 
Gas mileage is insane. I was filling my 335i tank about every 4 days. I think I could go a week and half without filling up in this one.

Considering my other options, I am happy with my choice. I am probably going to get another BMW down the road, but this will do, for now.


----------



## ddutch (Jan 2, 2010)

I travel a lot and drive a lot of car rentals and I'm actually really impressed with the Ford Taurus (usually get it from Enterprise/National). Another contender to consider is the Mazda 6. Very sporty and probably my favorite non luxury sedan.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

My 0.02... No to the Maxima if it still has a CVT transmission; otherwise I like the look of the new bodystyle and the V6 motor.

I like the Genesis idea - it is a good value for the money.

Mazda 6 is another good option.

Accord is very bland.

What about an A4 2.0TQM?

Highlander - yeah, no.


----------



## PBC///2.7 (Aug 14, 2008)

all 3 are very good car in their own as HONDA is coming with a new ACCORD 5 door crossover type of car,as for HYUNDIA GENNISS V8 that is very nice too and for the G8 good luck if you good that way....


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

i would say the new fusion's and tarus's are very sharpe lookin cars. if you want to stay american.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

So, what was your pick? :dunno:


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

MB330 said:


> So, what was your pick? :dunno:


I want to thank everyone for their very good advice. In the end I realized the Toyota Highlander would not be a sporty ride and kind of like a soccer mom's vehicle. The Maxima didn't look good without the spoiler but didn't think I would drive another vehicle with a rear spoiler. The Maxima was also significantly more than the Accord.

In the end I went with 2010 Honda Accord EX-L V6 Nav and it's not my dream vehicle, but it's for work like I said earlier and it's nice. I got a decent deal through Autonation - they quoted better than their dealers here in SOCAL, it's really kind of like buying online which was attractive to me.

Next up I have to concentrate on my dream vehicle future purchase.

Thanks again!


----------

